# Lake Chautauqua this weekend



## walleye willey (May 29, 2014)

Heading up to lake Chautauqua this weekend for some R&R and of course that includes fishing. Any resent intel would be appreciated. 
Thanks, W.W.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

What are you fishing for? I will be up next Friday the 28th fishing for bass, most likely pounding docks and weed lines. I know they have been doing really well on the walleye as well. I follow Hogan’s hut and another group from up there, I’ll see if I can get you a better starting point if I know what your after. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walleye willey (May 29, 2014)

Well looking to have a fish fry so Panfish and Walleye. Usually fish the weed lines with minnows and worms for the panfish and troll the deeper weed lines for Walleye


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

Seems like north of Pendergast boat launch in 15/16 feet of water outside the weed edge on both sides of the lake is where people are talking about for walleye. For pan fish I know most people go right outside the weeds, I typically do the inside edge of the weeds I’ll fish for bass and sometimes run into a nice school of bigger perch and will pull out the ul for a bit. Usually only keep 8-10 because we don’t stop for very long but if your not getting the perch on the outside edge try fishing in around the inside edge when it’s out past the tip of the docks but not by a lot. Usually the weeds drop because it becomes rocky bottom but the perch are in there. When I clean them they usually have crayfish in their bellies. But they will eat worms or tube baits or twister tails. Hopefully that helps. Let me know how you do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walleye willey (May 29, 2014)

Thanks partlyable , nice tip on the inside weed edge, I'm going to try it. I'll let you know how I do


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

walleye willey said:


> Thanks partlyable , nice tip on the inside weed edge, I'm going to try it. I'll let you know how I do


How did you do? I will be headed up Friday! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walleye willey (May 29, 2014)

Not really sure how to import pictures  hope this works. Found a deep inside weed edge as you suggested and got a few panfish for a fish fry. To be honest didn't really fish a whole lot my sisters's families rented a house for the week and we celebrated my mothers 90th birthday. Drinking , eating , cruising the lake in a pontoon boat. It was outstanding weather weekend and the lake was very busy during the day.

The weeds are starting to form up pretty good and their is a defined weed edge at about 12 to 13 FOW , the water temp was in the high 60's on Saturday......... Good luck 

P.S. we did throw a popper early Saturday morning when the lake was like glass and got a good number of blow ups but only a few hook ups of some small bass


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

Looks like you got a real nice basket of fish for your fish fry! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walleye willey (May 29, 2014)

Thanks , yea we found a nice inside weed edge where a rocky area turned into weed edge in about 7 to 9 feet of water......wow can that lake get busy on a nice weekend afternoon


----------



## muskiewinner2005 (Mar 30, 2008)

I'M UP ALSO GOING MUSKY FISHING I WILL HAVE MY SHIP TO SHORE RADIO ON MY HANDLE IS MR BOATDATOUS CALL ME IF YOU ANY QUESTION


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

Had 2 boat up at lake chautauqua bass fishing on Friday my boat boated around 35 bass from 8am-4 pm the other boat only had 6. As a group we had 2 4 lb bass and 9 3lb bass. Overall it was a nice day on the water till it got super busy in the afternoon and made fishing difficult. Also saw someone land a musky about 80 yards from us. 

Let us know how you do musky2005











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walleye willey (May 29, 2014)

Very nice bass, what baits were you using? And that lake does get pretty busy on a nice weekend afternoon


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

We caught fish on top water, frogs and walk the dog presentation, drop shot, senkos, and spinnerbaits. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

